# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  قصائد صوتيه لنزار قباني

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مرحبا يمكنكم تحميل قصائد صوتيه اي مسموعه للشاعر الكبير نزار قباني من هنا

http://a.amaaz.free.fr/nizar/nizar%20poesie.html

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا لك عبد الله على الموضوع الرائع 
قصائد نزار لا اتذوق شهدها الادبي الا من صوت نزار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا قرابه..هسا بشوفهم وان شاء الله تطلع بلقيس منهم :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا بلقيس منهم...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*رح اسمعهم  على الله افهم سر حب الناس اله مشكور عبد الله *

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

محمد وعمار شكرا لمروركم ومحمد شكرا على التثبيت

مها انا بحبه لأني بفهم شعره وبغوص بأعماقه ولأنه هو الي حببني بالشعر ولأنه شعر رائع الى ابعد الحدود بشكل لا يوصف

----------


## الاء

حلوووين

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلموا اكس مان....جاري التحميل

----------


## زهره التوليب

عيناك.. عيناك..
الدمع الأسود فوقهما يتساقط أنغام بيان
عيناك وتبغي وكحولي والكأس العاشر أعماني
وانا في المقعد محترق نيراني تأكل نيراني
أأقول احبك يا قمري آه لو كان بإمكاني
فأنا لا املك في الدنيا الا عينيك وأحزاني
سفني في المرفأ باكية تتمزق فوق الشطآن
أأسافر دونك ليلكتي يا ظل الله بأجفاني
يا صيفي الأخضر يا شمسي
يا أجمل اجمل ألواني
هل ارحل عنك وقصتنا أحلى من عودة نيسان
أحلى من زهرة غاردينيا في عتمة شعر إسباني
يا حبّي الأوحد لا تبكي فدموعك تحفر وجداني
فأنا لا املك في الدنيا إلا عينيك وأحزاني
فأنا إنسان مفقود لا اعرف في الأرض مكاني
ضيّعني دربي
ضيّعني اسمي
ضيّعني آه عنواني
تاريخي مالي تاريخ إني نسيان النسيان
إني مرساة لا ترسو جرح بملامح إنسان
ماذا أعطيك أجيبيني..
قلقي .. الحادي .. غثياني
انا ألف احبك فابتعدي عني
عن ناري ودخاني
فأنا لا املك في الدنيا الا عينيك وأحزاني
بحبها كتير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> عيناك.. عيناك..
> الدمع الأسود فوقهما يتساقط أنغام بيان
> عيناك وتبغي وكحولي والكأس العاشر أعماني
> وانا في المقعد محترق نيراني تأكل نيراني
> أأقول احبك يا قمري آه لو كان بإمكاني
> فأنا لا املك في الدنيا الا عينيك وأحزاني
> سفني في المرفأ باكية تتمزق فوق الشطآن
> أأسافر دونك ليلكتي يا ظل الله بأجفاني
> يا صيفي الأخضر يا شمسي
> ...


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
من اكثر قصائد نزار احساس و عاطفة 

-----------

جزيل الشكر اكس مان

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> يسلموا اكس مان....جاري التحميل


شو دخل اكس مان :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> من اكثر قصائد نزار احساس و عاطفة 
> 
> -----------
> 
> جزيل الشكر اكس مان


شو دخل اكس مان :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شو دخل اكس مان


اكس مان أضاف بعض القصائد الصوتية لكن رد حذفهم

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اكس مان أضاف بعض القصائد الصوتية لكن رد حذفهم


له له :SnipeR (30):

----------


## aouaouisami

C'EST VRAIMENT EXCELLENT GRAND MERCI

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdallah Qasaimeh 					 
> _شو دخل اكس مان_


شكرا عبدالله مان  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_شكرا عبدالله مان_ 


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   
بدي قصيدة بلقيس بصوت سلوم حداد .. من المسلسل .. ما لقيتها ..

----------


## زهره التوليب

رح اشوفلك اياها يا ابو شريك :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مصطفى حماد

مشكور

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

welcome!!

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلمووو ع الرابطــ الروعــــــه عبووود 

نزار شاعر قدير

----------


## nawayseh

مشكور يا اخي
 انا كتير بحب اقرأ لنزار قباني
وفرصة اجمل نسمعه صوتيا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمروكم  :Icon2:  ويسعدني ان الموضوع قد اعجبكم!

----------


## اردن الفخر

اشي من الاخرررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## رنيم

يسلموو

----------

